# TDA 2052 alguien lo armo?



## angel36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mirando en el post de mnicolau que puso los tda2040-2050 en puente vi que mencionaron los 

TDA2052. Alguien armo algo hay un post que pusieron 4 modulos juntos  para hacer una especie de home de 320wts en total..

http://320volt.com/tda2052-ile-4x60w-anfi-projesi/ 

 esta en rumano o polaco no se...

 en pdf que dejo aca sale lo que parece ser una triamplificacion


http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1585.pdf

Que opinan?


----------



## juan_inf (Jul 7, 2010)

creo que si en la pagina http://320volt.com/tda2052-ile-4x60w-anfi-projesi/   está el video ya esta comprobado que anda, los circuitos que realizé de esa pagina nunca me fallaron y fueron muy apreciados. Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 7, 2010)

No entiendo qué le ven al TDA2052... por empezar cuesta el doble que el 2050 y compararon las potencias entregadas? Se las adjunto, sacadas de datasheet.

Notan alguna diferencia? Tengan en cuenta las THD de las escalas, una muestra 10% y 1%, la otra 10% y 0.5%.

No se guíen por los 60[W] que indica el data, son en 4[Ohm], con máxima tensión admisible y THD 10%.

PD: Resulta ser un 2050 con posibilidad de mute y stand by.

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf (Jul 7, 2010)

tiene razón mariano, el THD es ya en 10%  en la grafica , ya es muy notorio para un oido exigente, y influye mas respecto al precio nose cuanto estará, pero si es caro y tiene una distorsion tal, como dijo mariano, te conviene realizár 2 tda2050 si buscas 4 canales. Saludos


P.D: la pagina 320volt es un lenguaje turco


----------



## angel36 (Jul 7, 2010)

a eso queria llegar....mariano

pero temia hablar sin fundamento por eso ....puse que opinan

 y comense desde cero aca no queria preguntar esto en tu post... y que se fuera del hilo....
no soy experto en esto pero me parecio muy caro y con las tenciones de trabajo igual o un poco mas del tda 2050 

Saludos!!


----------



## Robo (Ago 7, 2010)

hola gente, yo me compre ese 2052 pero no tengo una fuente que me entrege +- 25v, sera que se puede hacer ese amplificdor con una fuente simple??y que corriente necesita para funcionar bien? gracias


----------



## tinchovolador (Ago 7, 2010)

hola les comento he arrmado pila de esos 2052, y los he puesto a -+ 12 v de fuente de pc y anda impecable , calro que no da 60w rms prolijos los probe ha -+25 y a 40 w capas se escucha bien de bien pero si uno sube distorciona mucho para mi parecer, andan lindos para lo chico que son y simples de armar sirve armar , yo los arrmo para poner en autos o motos , saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 22, 2010)

pues a mi me sirve el Stand-By y compré el chip sin saber eso, la verdad en diferencia al precio, el TDA2050 me costo $30 MXN y el TDA2052 $48 MXN si tiene el elevado costo, pero a mi parecer el sistema Stand-By/MUTE si lo hiciera por otros medios podría costar más de $20 por lo que el precio no le veo gran inconveniente.


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 25, 2010)

tinchovolador, No creo que anden tan bien con 12V de la fuente de pc, porque como TODOS sabemos, la rama negativa no alcanza si quiera al amper (anda alrededor de 0.8 - 1 amper) y con ese amperaje lo mejor que vas a conseguir es un chisporroteo sobre todo en bajos cuando subas el volumen desde el "in".. Cuando superes los 400mv de entrada de audio, empieza a cortar el sonido, y te lo digo porque lo probé.

Saludos. Agucasta


----------



## kikoaaf (Dic 15, 2010)

TDA2050 toda la vida!!! por aca los TDA2052 valen mas del doble que los TDA2050, y aparte se hace mas encorroso el PCB ya que tiene 7 contactos en vez de 5, la potencia, como dice mnucolau es practicamente la misma.


----------

